# 20 Gallon Long Rimless Planted



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi BCA 
I will be starting a journal of my planted tank I've been planning for a while now
Since salt water wasn't for me lol

My tank will be a 20 gallon long and I took its top rim cap off for aesthetic look 
I resealed it and gave it a good polish

I will be using ADA substrate for this project 
I did a lot of research about this system for 2 apparent reasons

1. Every person I've seen that uses this product had a huge success to their planted aquariums

2. The temptation of buying fish right away after I get it running. Due to its high in ammonia and spikes I can control myself from this problem

For filtration I will use an eheim canister filter 
With ceramic media and I will be running some carbon along with it

For plants my idea is a mix of Dutch style and jungle style look

So I will use different coloured plant
(I will list their name in the future post)








The first layout















To this

I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Update 
Planting time 



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Filling up the tank

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

The tank is doing well I've seen some growths over the past week

I am injecting DIY co2 in a 2 litre coke bottle with a atomizer

I do water 25% water change every 4 days and 10% every other day

I started dosing seachem liquid ferts 3 days ago so far I haven't seen any changes

I took before and after photos 
As you can see plants started growing


----------

